# interesting techniques



## tshadowchaser (Feb 17, 2006)

what do you think of these techniques

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WMoLSE9O7bs&search=arnis


----------



## modarnis (Feb 18, 2006)

Some of them were basic, straightforward disarms that should be part of every arnis player's repetoire.  A few of them would be impossible to pull off with a non compliant opponent.  A couple of others worked despite improper execution of the technique. Again, a resisting opponent changes this game dramatically. Lots of flash with the twirling, but not real solid technique in my opinion.  Twirling should have a combative purpose when executed well.

The disarms with the punyo entry off the ombrella blocks are a basic and necessary staple in Modern Arnis.  Profesor would show us these with the attacker having one stick and the defender having 2.  As the defender you would start with an x block.  It would teach you that if you either do an umbrella or a slant block on either side, you can disarm the opponent with a punyo entry, regardless of what hand the opponent's weapon is in.

Once you understand the basic concepts of these type disarms you must work them at increasing speeds, with additional counterstriking (eye shots, knees, elbows) and non compliance from your traing partners to learn how to adjust your execution in motion


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 18, 2006)

Quick Critique:

The Instructor in the video had good body mechanics and use of the body as well as well placed blocks. (* The one with San Miguel I would have to see from a different angle before I would like it, for myself *). 

The "uke" aka "Teach" had his strikes too high, even if he was striking himself and not the demonstrator. 

I agree with modarnis that some are staples and some are difficult to pull off on resisting or while in combat. 

That being said:

I think he had positive energy, and I think he made the students laugh, and made the event enjoyable, and possible generate some more interest into the FMA's.

Over all I like it for that aspect, and the rest is why I do not like video's personally, as you the viewer may not know what is intended, what was said before the camera came on and such. 

:asian:


----------



## Buwaya (Feb 24, 2006)

modarnis said:
			
		

> Some of them were basic, straightforward disarms that should be part of every arnis player's repetoire. A few of them would be impossible to pull off with a non compliant opponent. A couple of others worked despite improper execution of the technique. Again, a resisting opponent changes this game dramatically. Lots of flash with the twirling, but not real solid technique in my opinion. Twirling should have a combative purpose when executed well.
> 
> Once you understand the basic concepts of these type disarms you must work them at increasing speeds, with additional counterstriking (eye shots, knees, elbows) and non compliance from your traing partners to learn how to adjust your execution in motion


I disagree, the applications were standard Ilustrisimo, Doce Pares, a touch of Dekiti, and a splash of something else. I've had them applied against me, and feeling is believing. Perhaps you couldn't apply them non compliantly, or perhaps the person in the video clip, but trust me, the old men could.

If you've swung full speed at one of the old men and had your stick disapear your opinion changes. You've had it done with MA, so you know it works. I've seen or had it done with many of the disarms in that clip.

The twirling was Doce Pares and has a successful track record in live stick matches for 60-70+ years. If you don't see the combative purpose it doesn't mean it doesn't exist.


I enjoyed the comentary from the girl who was holding the video recorder.


----------

